# Cheers A-Plan



## t5syy (Sep 30, 2014)

Just took out a policy with them. They were slightly more than Adrian Flux, but a lot cheaper than my current insurers Brentacre. 
A-plan £490 for a pretty all encompassing policy that will let me add modifications without extra costs 
(I'm 36, 13 years NCD, Hertfordshire, 5k miles pa)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

what car?


----------



## t5syy (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh yea, doh. A '96 R33 GTR value I said £25k, modifications listed and 450bhp


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

moved away from aplan when i got told that over 280ps was out of the question

having been with them for id say 8-10 years.

binned them off, 

pay around £1500 per year on the GT-R


----------



## t5syy (Sep 30, 2014)

matty32 said:


> moved away from aplan when i got told that over 280ps was out of the question
> 
> having been with them for id say 8-10 years.
> 
> ...


That's a lot wow. 

Weird how they wouldn't do more power for you. That's what happenedto me with Footman James that someone else recommend. Brentacre (who insure by 350z ) quoted £870,


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

t5syy said:


> Just took out a policy with them. They were slightly more than Adrian Flux, but a lot cheaper than my current insurers Brentacre.
> A-plan £490 for a pretty all encompassing policy that will let me add modifications without extra costs
> (I'm 36, 13 years NCD, Hertfordshire, 5k miles pa)


Hello, 

Thanks for the great feedback and glad we could help 

All the best 

Dan
A-Plan 
01635-879905


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

matty32 said:


> moved away from aplan when i got told that over 280ps was out of the question
> 
> having been with them for id say 8-10 years.
> 
> ...


That sounds very strange as we specialise in insuring performance cars. 

I have been the main insurer on the Skyline owners.com forum since 2008 and insured 1000's of members on there. 

Happy to look into it, if you wanted to PM me your name and postcode but its not the performance of the vehicle that was the issue. 

Would be interested to know why we lost your business after being insured with us for so long. 

All the best

Dan 
A-Plan 
01635-879905


----------

